# Mogadore this morning



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

First trip of the year I'm still nursing my shoulder from a fall I took back in February. Saturday I repacked the wheel bearings on the trailer and needed a break,hauled everything in the small boat hooked up the trolling motor good to go hook up the fish finder all good. Launched and was running just some line out to straighten it out I turn on the sonar and get nothing.Messed with it awhile nothing .Fished a couple flats just small bass. Finally found them in 8 feet of water in some newly grown weeds that were abou 2 feet tall.The jig and minnow had to be troll drifted right in the weeds. The size was 10 to 12 inchers I caught 28 crappie 5 dink bass.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Who needs sonar


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

rockytop said:


> Who needs sonar
> View attachment 487261


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

You still got it!


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Get um rocky!! I’ve missed your posts! Good to see you still tearing um up


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

After a short nap Sunday afternoon I ran some new wires to the sonar the ones I pulled out were from 1986. Monday morning I'm back and got my pb crappie a slab at 18 inches but right before her I caught one 16 inches.







While admiring that fish I saw the line jump on the other rod I picked up the rod and I knew this fish is bigger. Two days of fishing over 60 crappie and they all got released. And thanks for the kind comments at this point I should get the boat ready for Erie.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Damn! Good job Bob! Check your pm’s


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

He's ON'EM


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Funny how them big girls hang together.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Where was everyone I pulled in at 9:30 and there were two cars and two trucks with trailers, quite the difference from last Sunday. The weed beds are growing and 8 to 10 foot where the weeds are about 4 foot tall is where I found them this morning. Caught a bunch of 12 inchers and ton of 9 and 10s. Got home at 12:30 you know family stuff, I could of fished a few more hours easily.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Still On-em


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Absolutely love that 1st picture with nosed hooked crappie! 

Don.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Them some healthy looking fish!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Looks like I should give Mogadore another chance. I fished it a couple times last month. Didn't do all that great. Rocky, that 18" is a true giant and I'm proud of you for releasing it. Actually, releasing all fish. I'm on board with that this year. I kept alot of walleye and crappie last year and I have way too much fish in the freezer still. Plus, as I get older, I just don't feel like cleaning fish anymore. Lol. 
Did you catch everything on jigs tipped with minnows....or plastics?


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Keep in mind...Rocktop puts in a lot of time and effort and knows the lake well.
To jump in now and then, you are much less likely to have success.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

[QUOTE="allwayzfishin, post: I kept alot of walleye and crappie last year and I have way too much fish in the freezer still. Plus, as I get older, I just don't feel like cleaning fish anymore. Lol.
Did you catch everything on jigs tipped with minnows....or plastics?
[/QUOTE]
I agree I still have some walleye we ate all the perch.I'm using minnows as the spawn gets going plastic works. The weeds are the magnet for the crappie. The weeds end in about 10 to 12 foot and by the end of May they will be just under the water.Even if you have the same depth early April the weeds grow irregular like most lawns look before that first mowing.Those first faster growing weeds worked low and slow.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Rockytop you are definitely a wealth of information. I’m sure you’ve seen how much moggy has changed over the years and I commend your adaptability in those conditions and thank you for the information you share. If I see you out there I’d love to chat. Moggy is my home lake and it’s changed a lot since I was a kid.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

From Bob’s posts, the average size @ Moggie is very good this year(Wft, seems ‘stuck‘ on the 8-9” w/ “shoulders”.) I’ve read(and noticed) year classes(crappie vary by av. size, and quantity), on “3 yr cycles”. (Moggie appears to be on the 3rd year. If true, next year‘s av. catchable sized fish, back to yr one(8-9”). Be interesting to see if this happens. Hoping I’m around, and able, to observe!
Did some research on the computer. The internet(“must be True”😄), said a 12” crappie is 8 yrs old!, a 15” fish is “Thirteen!” yrs!(Wonder how old an “Eighteen“ is?! This all seems contradictory to above “theory”!) What to believe??


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> From Bob’s posts, the average size @ Moggie is very good this year(Wft, seems ‘stuck‘ on the 8-9” w/ “shoulders”.) I’ve read(and noticed) year classes(crappie vary by av. size, and quantity), on “3 yr cycles”. (Moggie appears to be on the 3rd year. If true, next year‘s av. catchable sized fish, back to yr one(8-9”). Be interesting to see if this happens. Hoping I’m around, and able, to observe!
> Did some research on the computer. The internet(“must be True”😄), said a 12” crappie is 8 yrs old!, a 15” fish is “Thirteen!” yrs!(Wonder how old an “Eighteen“ is?! This all seems contradictory to above “theory”!) What to believe??


Does it matter, just go fish 😉


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I wish you guys that like to Pan-Fish Moggy, could have fished it back in the 60's and 70's.
It was a fish factory and not fished much compared to today. Row boats only, electric motors
were yet to come. 12in. Blue-Gill were caught every year. I'll never forget, we were on our way in about dark
and found a huge blue gill, not a red-ear, floating on the surface, but still alive, 13in. long.
Took it into, Louis and Ed's bait shop behind the Anchor, and they weighed it. Can't remember how much.
Of course I told everyone I caught it. 50 threw the ice per hr.....no big deal.
Bass were eat'in good this morning there, and no.... it wasn't on red.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Took my youngest grandson this chilly morning he's never fished with me. He tells me he fished from shore three times and has never caught a fish.My older grandson has fished with me many times he's been with me on Erie on every trip since 2014. It was a slower bite but according to him we boated 25 crappie and 8 bass.Now he wants to go to Erie he's hooked.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Mogy is lighting up. GJ


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Every NE Ohio lake should be going good Now after the past few WARM days!(Finally)!


----------

